# Partition mac perdu



## Tonio62 (19 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Je suis en grosse galère.
J'ai créer une partition de 35Go sur mon mac macbookpro pour installer Linux Ubuntu.
Celà ne m'a pas plu, j'ai donc tenté de supprimer la partition a plusieurs reprise, impossible de remettre la partition de 35go dans celle des 465 sur lesquels il y avait macos et toutes mes données...
Au bout de plusieurs essais je redémarre... Et plus rien sur l'écran, juste une ligne de commande indiquant quelque chose du genre Grub>
Je fait donc alt au démarrage, je ne trouve que efi boot, avec plus rien dessus.
Je lance le cd boot de Linux pour tenter de retrouver ma partition mais rien...
Que faire... ?
Je suis entrain de créer un usb bootable avec os sierra (mon macbook était en Mojave... mais depuis mon viel iMac je ne peux pas chopper Mojave...) En espérant que l'outil d'installation puisse réparer.. vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *Tonio
*
Si tu démarres les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées = démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque -->

- est-ce que tu vois s'afficher une  > et est-ce que tu obtiens après un temps de chargement un peu longuet > un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (= écran de la session de secours) ?​
=> si oui > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* : si tu vois affiché le volume de macOS (intitulé : *Macintosh HD* par défaut) > sélectionne-le et démarre dessus. Sinon > signale-le ici.


----------



## Tonio62 (20 Septembre 2019)

Cmd+r ne donne rien au démarrage, lorceque j'allume, si je ne fait pas alt, je retombe en 2sec sur une ligne type dos. Si je fais alt, je n'ai que le efi boot, qui est vide.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2019)

Si tu démarres les *3* touches : *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) tenues pressées = démarrage par internet -->

- est-ce que tu vois s'afficher un globe terrestre en rotation ? - si oui > connexion au Wi-Fi > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un OS de secours Mojave = *500 Mo* > démarrage du Mac à la fin sur cet OS de secours indépendant du disque. Fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.​
=> est-ce que tu réussis ce démarrage ?


----------



## Tonio62 (20 Septembre 2019)

Avec alt, en dessous de efi boot j'ai tenté la connexion Wi-Fi, malgré plusieurs tentatives ça ne s'est jamais connecté. J'ai tenté un faux mot de passe ça m'a recalé direct, avec un bon ça cherche mais ça finit par squeezer.
J'ai pas tenter cmd alt r je vais tenter cet après midi. Je pense que la partition linux a été formaté, et j'ai dû supprimer la partition mac os par mégarde, j'espère ne pas avoir perdu les données et pouvoir la reconstruire sans rien perdre...


----------



## Tonio62 (20 Septembre 2019)

Cmd r fonctionne, je suis allé dans utilitaire de disque, voici mes partitions : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tonio62 (20 Septembre 2019)

Je n'arrive pas a "monter" ma partition principale... Je sais pas quelle "fouillis" a mis  tout ça en désordre...
Niveau choix menu je n'ai que Time Machine, réinstaller Mavericks (mais même en faisant ça je n'ai aucun dd qui s'affiche pour l'installer) aide en ligne ou utilitaire de disque cf photos du dessus


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2019)

Quel est le modèle de ton MBP ? Pour le savoir, tu vas ici... https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/ ...tu tapes le n° de série qui est gravé au laser au dos de ton MBP et tu auras un rappel qui nous intéresse aussi.


----------



## Tonio62 (20 Septembre 2019)

Ici la partition qui merdouille : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tonio62 (20 Septembre 2019)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx
MacBook pro retina 15 de 2013 je crois


----------



## Tonio62 (20 Septembre 2019)

Si je change le format de partition en 1 partition, je vais perdre toutes mes données ? : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2019)

Evite de donner le n° de série, mais c'est bien un MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, fin 2013).


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2019)

@ *Tonio*

Est-ce que tu as pu ouvrir la session de secours (écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS*) ?


----------



## Tonio62 (20 Septembre 2019)

Oui, mais je n'ai que les items Time Machine réinstallation Maverick (mais pas possible car pas de disque exploitable) aide en ligne et utilitaire de disque


----------



## Tonio62 (20 Septembre 2019)

Vous avez pu voir les images que j'ai transmises, si je repartitionne tout le disque en 1 je vais perdre mes données ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2019)

Du calme avant tout !

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base (tuto) -->

- aucune des options (comme l'Utilitaire de disque) de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (ou *macOS*) lancée > va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé)  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2019)

Tonio62 a dit:


> Vous avez pu voir les images que j'ai transmises, si je repartitionne tout le disque en 1 je vais perdre mes données ?


Non, pas encore, car il faut qu'un modérateur qui est mentionné en tête de section fasse la validation. C'est le protocole pour un nouveau membre avec peu de messages.


----------

